# Salsa



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

3 cups chopped tomatoes 
4-5 EACH chopped jalapeño peppers (add any additional non flammable peppers per taste)
1 small chopped onion or 6 chopped green onions
2-4 oz of tomato paste 
6 garlic cloves -- minced 
2 tablespoons minced cilantro 
2 teaspoons oregano 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon cumin 
1 cup cider vinegar 

Combine all ingredients in large saucepot. Bring mixture to a boil. 
Reduce heat. Simmer for 10 minutes. 

Ladle hot salsa into hot, sterilized jars, leaving 1/4-inch head space. 
Adjust 2-piece caps. 

Process for 15 minutes in boiling-water canner. 

This recipe yields about 3 pints. I usaully wait a week prior to opening :beercheer:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

i made salsa this week, put the tomatoes thru a blender instead of chopping them...let them simmer while I chopped the peppers (jalapenos, green bell, banana and chiltepin peppers) and onions. I didn't use a recipe, just used all the peppers and onions I had. Processed it in quart jars for 15 minutes, made 16 quarts. Its HOT because I added chitepin chiles, but its real tasty! The best part is that ALL the veggiew were given to me by a ghuy who sells produce for local farmers, stuff he didn't sell, so its all FREE! Love it!


----------



## sotto (Sep 15, 2010)

I was messing around with a Svea white gas stove and eating some chips and salsa. I discovered that dumping salsa into some boiling water makes very good spicy veggie soup.


----------

